# Tips on Getting Tips



## Perrier

Hello dear ubers.

I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.

1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.

2) Don't expect money tips.
This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.

3) Get a good car.
I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.

If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


----------



## jgiun1




----------



## steveK2016

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


Camry is pretty spacious if you arent a basketball player or obese.

The audacity to do the job as dictated by Uber, that you the pax knowing orders as to expect a cheaper fare? How dare they?!

Have we gotten a lilCindy replacement?


----------



## SaintCl89

OP, you realize it’s not that he has the audacity to pick up another rider when doing a pool ride. It’s his job. If you don’t like it. Don’t pick pool. When you roll the dice sometimes you get burned.


----------



## Perrier

SaintCl89 said:


> OP, you realize it's not that he has the audacity to pick up another rider when doing a pool ride. It's his job. If you don't like it. Don't pick pool. When you roll the dice sometimes you get burned.


This is a guide on how to get tips. The driver can choose between making riders crammed and uncomfortable (and watch his/her rating drop and no tips) in a Camry or have a pleasant ride with potential for a tip.


----------



## ikemay

Perrier said:


> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.


Can't argue with this. Absolutely true.



Perrier said:


> 2) Don't expect money tips.


In general, I also agree with this. I don't expect tips and never ask for them. That being said, in the race to the bottom on Uber/Lyft pricing, something will eventually have to give.



Perrier said:


> 3) Get a good car.
> If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.


Now I think you might just be trolling us.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

No banquet on homeless prices Cindy


----------



## Cableguynoe

jgiun1 said:


>


Nailed it!


----------



## chitownXdriver

Perrier said:


> Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself.


Then they should be taking public transportation


----------



## Perrier

ikemay said:


> Can't argue with this. Absolutely true.
> 
> In general, I also agree with this. I don't expect tips and never ask for them. That being said, in the race to the bottom on Uber/Lyft pricing, something will eventually have to give.
> 
> Now I think you might just be trolling us.


bigger cars get bigger tips from me for these reasons:

1) more space (duh)
2) novelty factor of being in a new car (had a pool ride in a chevy tahoe yesterday, cool whip! and of course tipped the driver)
3) neat to pull up in a big car to work or for a date
4) safer (i always pray for my safety when I'm in a camry on a highway and its going 60 mph+)



chitownXdriver said:


> Then they should be taking public transportation


its often cheaper to take uber pool as opposed to city transport when going short/medium distances because of promos and pass. besides they are your customers and you're their driver.


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> Nailed it!


Thanks Noe....knew this post was going downhill from the start.....they (Lil Cindy) have some weird fetish with Camry


----------



## Cableguynoe

Perrier said:


> bigger cars get bigger tips from me for these reasons:
> 
> 1) more space (duh)
> 2) novelty factor of being in a new car (had a pool ride in a chevy tahoe yesterday, cool whip! and of course tipped the driver)
> 3) neat to pull up in a big car to work or for a date
> 4) safer (i always pray for my safety when I'm in a camry on a highway and its going 60 mph+)


So many ways to have fun with his thread. 
But almost too easy.

I don't like it.

Good day sir...


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> So many ways to have fun with his thread.
> But almost too easy.
> 
> I don't like it.
> 
> Good day sir...


AMEN


----------



## Perrier

jgiun1 said:


> Thanks Noe....knew this post was going downhill from the start.....they (Lil Cindy) have some weird fetish with Camry


every second car in NYC is a camry and probably 75% of ubers are camrys. there's a reason "cool car" badge exists and god knows not many camries have it. if you want tips, get something better than the 21st century's version of lincoln town car except with less space.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

done


----------



## RedANT

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


1. We're not "ubers." We're drivers. Demeaning us does little to make us listen to your message. If you want "ubers," I'd suggest writing a letter to Uber corporate in San Francisco.

2. We already treat passengers with respect. The problem is passengers who extend none and deserve even less. If you look down on us and such is reflected in your voice, I won't hesitate to treat you in the same fashion.

3. If you can't afford to tip your driver $2 or $3, you're probably too damn broke and should be utilizing the bus instead. If you can't afford to tip, at least BE HONEST about it rather than lie and say "I'll tip you in the app." Honesty is a two way street.

4. Why criticize our car when you can't even afford one of your own? My car is driven 100% for business, so if it's ragged out, it's because of careless, ignorant and/or vindictive passengers making it that way. If a 2017 model car isn't enough for you, I'd suggest buying something that meets or exceeds your requirements. Unless you're willing to pay a higher price for that suburban you adore, I'd suggest you just get used to that 8 year old Prius with 250k miles on it.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Perrier said:


> if you want tips, get something better than the 21st century's version of lincoln town car except with less space.


And use it for poo?


----------



## Perrier

RedANT said:


> 1. We're not "ubers." We're drivers. Demeaning us does little to make us listen to your message. If you want "ubers," I'd suggest writing a letter to Uber corporate in San Francisco.
> 
> 2. We already treat passengers with respect. The problem is passengers who extend none and deserve even less. If you look down on us and such is reflected in your voice, I won't hesitate to treat you in the same fashion.
> 
> 3. If you can't afford to tip your driver $2 or $3, you're probably too damn broke and should be utilizing the bus instead. If you can't afford to tip, at least BE HONEST about it rather than lie and say "I'll tip you in the app." Honesty is a two way street.
> 
> 4. Why criticize our car when you can't even afford one of your own? My car is driven 100% for business, so if it's ragged out, it's because of careless, ignorant and/or vindictive passengers making it that way. Is a 2017 model car isn't enough for you, I'd suggest buying something that meets or exceeds your requirements. Unless you're willing to pay a higher price for that suburban you adore, I'd suggest you just get used to that 8 year old Prius with 250k miles on it.


I never said that I'm broke or that I'm cheap (its quite opposite really). You assuming these things only makes you look bad. i can afford to tip my driver 20-30$ if I want, but I won't tip if they display an attitude like yours. And I don't like to drive, hence my use of Uber which I'm willing to pay for.

You seem really salty about your car, so I'm guessing its a camry. Well guess what, 2017 or even 2018, ain't no camry getting tips unless the driver goes above and beyond.



chitownXdriver said:


> And use it for poo?


i've had 3 suburbans pick me up for pool, one escalade and too many highlanders and Q60s to count. good drivers who know how to get tips used them for pool for reasons i outlined.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Perrier said:


> ell guess what, 2017 or even 2018, ain't no camry getting tips unless the driver goes above and beyond.


That is so true for poo, that's why most drivers (at least on this forum) including myself (I drive a cheaper car than a camry) don't accept poo except in very rare situations. Plus it doesn't make sense to spend so much to get a nice car just because a couple of more people might tip.


Perrier said:


> ain't no camry getting tips unless the driver goes above and beyond.


That statement really shows what type of person you are.


----------



## gofry

These valuable tips are essential reading for all Uber drivers. Thanks Perrier, you have enriched the community.


----------



## SaintCl89

Why not pay the full fare and tip instead of taking line and getting paired with someone that you are obviously miserable about and forcing it on the rider to not pick up another passenger that they are supposed to do.


----------



## RedANT

Perrier said:


> I never said that I'm broke or that I'm cheap (its quite opposite really). You assuming these things only makes you look bad. i can afford to tip my driver 20-30$ if I want, but I won't tip if they display an attitude like yours. And I don't like to drive, hence my use of Uber which I'm willing to pay for.
> 
> You seem really salty about your car, so I'm guessing its a camry. Well guess what, 2017 or even 2018, ain't no camry getting tips unless the driver goes above and beyond.
> 
> i've had 3 suburbans pick me up for pool, one escalade and too many highlanders and Q60s to count. good drivers who know how to get tips used them for pool for reasons i outlined.


You refuse to pay for upgraded service. You get what you pay for depending on how cheap you are. If you get on an airplane, you may be able to afford a first class ticket, but unless you actually pony up the money, you sit in coach with all the other cheap asses. Same thing.

I'm not salty about my car. (and no, it's not a camry) If you only tip based on car model, and you want black car service, I'd highly recommend ordering actual black car service. Problem solved.

So.... you've had 3 suburbans, an escalade, a Q60 and multiple highlanders pick you up for pool? Ooooook!


----------



## chitownXdriver

RedANT said:


> You refuse to pay for upgraded service. You get what you pay for depending on how cheap you are. If you get on an airplane, you may be able to afford a first class ticket, but unless you actually pony up the money, you sit in coach with all the other cheap asses. Same thing.
> 
> I'm not salty about my car. (and no, it's not a camry) If you only tip based on car model, and you want black car service, I'd highly recommend ordering actual black car service. Problem solved.
> 
> So.... you've had 3 suburbans, an escalade, a Q60 and multiple highlanders pick you up for pool? Ooooook!


Don't forget the Tesla, Bentley and Rolls Royce!


----------



## Perrier

RedANT said:


> You refuse to pay for upgraded service. You get what you pay for depending on how cheap you are. If you get on an airplane, you may be able to afford a first class ticket, but unless you actually pony up the money, you sit in coach with all the other cheap asses. Same thing.
> 
> I'm not salty about my car. (and no, it's not a camry) If you only tip based on car model, and you want black car service, I'd highly recommend ordering actual black car service. Problem solved.
> 
> So.... you've had 3 suburbans, an escalade, a Q60 and multiple highlanders pick you up for pool? Ooooook!


1) So people who sit in coach are cheap asses? rich coming from a dude who own a worse car than camry lol
2) I tip based on many factors, three of which I outlined in my OP. Having a good car is only one of them.
3) I did, and actually multiple q60s (popular TLC car here because it qualifies for XL i think).



chitownXdriver said:


> Don't forget the Tesla, Bentley and Rolls Royce!


None of those yet but i did have a Cadillac sedan pick me up for a pool ride. Clean car, did not pick up any other passengers and got a cool tip from me.


----------



## RedANT

Perrier said:


> 1) So people who sit in coach are cheap asses? rich coming from a dude who own a worse car than camry lol
> 2) I tip based on many factors, three of which I outlined in my OP. Having a good car is only one of them.
> 3) I did, and actually multiple q60s (popular TLC car here because it qualifies for XL i think).
> 
> None of those yet but i did have a Cadillac sedan pick me up for a pool ride. Clean car, did not pick up any other passengers and got a cool tip from me.


Yes. If you're sitting in coach, you probably are a cheap ass. If truth hurts, might I suggest hiding in your closet and finding your happy place. Welcome to reality. Yeah, my work car is a 2017 Sentra, but when I'm not working, I'm driving either a 2015 535i or a 2016 RX350. They may not meet your expectations, but then again, I'm laughing at you in the back of that Uber camry.

Riding in a good car is great, but having your own car is better.

p.s. Nice screenie. Maybe you should try ordering rides longer than 5 blocks next time.


----------



## Perrier

RedANT said:


> Yes. If you're sitting in coach, you probably are a cheap ass. If truth hurts, might I suggest hiding in your closet and finding your happy place. Welcome to reality. Yeah, my work car is a 2017 Sentra, but when I'm not working, I'm driving either a 2015 535i or a 2016 RX350. They may not meet your expectations, but then again, I'm laughing at you in the back of that Uber camry.
> 
> Riding in a good car is great, but having your own car is better.
> 
> p.s. Nice screenie. Maybe you should try ordering rides longer than 5 blocks next time.


Enjoy paying for your insurances, car maintenance, stressing behind the wheel and gas while I'll laugh at you from a backseat.

Riding in a good car is better than having a crap mobile.

p.s. "I'm driving a luxury car when not ubering"










p.p.s. maybe one days you ll realize that if you follow the guidelines you'll be able to afford being a pax with all the tips you'll get.


----------



## whiskeyboat

hey OP, points 1 and 2 - you are 100% correct
point 3 - you are ignorant to the economics of this business or even how Pool works. Let me tip you a buck so you can buy a clue.


----------



## Dropking

Umm..
Okay...
Thanks Captain Entitlement

More tips please. What else are we missing?


----------



## jgiun1

This is all DEJA VU... Would be better to hit lilCindy post and go for 1,000 pages than waste time here with alternative ID same person.


----------



## steveK2016

Perrier said:


> 1) So people who sit in coach are cheap asses? rich coming from a dude who own a worse car than camry lol
> 2) I tip based on many factors, three of which I outlined in my OP. Having a good car is only one of them.
> 3) I did, and actually multiple q60s (popular TLC car here because it qualifies for XL i think).
> 
> None of those yet but i did have a Cadillac sedan pick me up for a pool ride. Clean car, did not pick up any other passengers and got a cool tip from me.


If You can afford to tip on the regular, you can afford at least ordering X. Why do you bother ordering Pool if you plan on paying more anyways?


----------



## Perrier

steveK2016 said:


> If You can afford to tip on the regular, you can afford at least ordering X. Why do you bother ordering Pool if you plan on paying more anyways?


I always order pool when I'm not in a rush. It allows me to tip the driver more based on the amount I save from not doing x,


----------



## SaintCl89

I can’t even. I’ll be laughing at you from the front seat as I pick up the 3rd pool pax. I’m already not expecting a tip from pool customers. So what’s the difference if I inconvenience you just a little more?


----------



## Perrier

SaintCl89 said:


> I can't even. I'll be laughing at you from the front seat as I pick up the 3rd pool pax. I'm already not expecting a tip from pool customers. So what's the difference if I inconvenience you just a little more?


if you're exhibiting behavior that inconveniences riders on purpose, thats a good way for me to get a free ride and you to get dinged from uber and suffer from a lower rating.


----------



## Dropking

It appears that Lil' Cindy has returned. She was laughed off the last thread.

Since I don't pickup pathetic pool pax, I'm off to other threads.


----------



## SaintCl89

I’m not exhibiting anything to be quite honest. I just chuckle internally to myself as I see you blowing up in the back. Poor you, you ordered pool. Wake up


----------



## Perrier

SaintCl89 said:


> I'm not exhibiting anything to be quite honest. I just chuckle internally to myself as I see you blowing up in the back. Poor you, you ordered pool. Wake up


For what its worth, i always sit in the front when I uber. More leg room and easier to give the driver directions, rather than having to yell from the back seat. So if you're chuckling, I'll laugh alongside you lol.


----------



## pghuberaudi

I need to thank you OP. This has helped me so much. You see, they don’t have pool in my market yet and after hearing how bad it can be and NOW hearing from a passenger that is so self entitled even when riding with pool, I now am convinced to never do pool when if it comes to my market. 

Oh yeah, I literally LOL’d so hard when you suggested that the “cool car” badge (or any badge for that matter) actually matters to drivers. That single statement showed how truly out of touch you are


----------



## Perrier

pghuberaudi said:


> I need to thank you OP. This has helped me so much. You see, they don't have pool in my market yet and after hearing how bad it can be and NOW hearing from a passenger that is so self entitled even when riding with pool, I now am convinced to never do pool when if it comes to my market.
> 
> Oh yeah, I literally LOL'd so hard when you suggested that the "cool car" badge (or any badge for that matter) actually matters to drivers. That single statement showed how truly out of touch you are


When my pool request gets accepted, first thing I do is check the drivers badges and rating. If they have lots of badges and high rating, I'll leave my house or work with extra cash for tips. First impressions are everything and badges help with that.

And don't do pool if you don't want. You seem like another salty Camry uber anyway who expects tips for just showing up. Well, thats not how life works!


----------



## Doowop

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.





Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


No likes???


----------



## pghuberaudi

Perrier said:


> When my pool request gets accepted, first thing I do is check the drivers badges and rating. If they have lots of badges and high rating, I'll leave my house or work with extra cash for tips. First impressions are everything and badges help with that.
> 
> And don't do pool if you don't want. You seem like another salty Camry uber anyway who expects tips for just showing up. Well, thats not how life works!


Actually I drive an Audi and get excellent tips from customers.

Not every driver who disagrees with you drives a Camry bud


----------



## Perrier

pghuberaudi said:


> Actually I drive an Audi and get excellent tips from customers.
> 
> Not every driver who disagrees with you drives a Camry bud


and thats why you get tips - because you drive a luxury car.

I'm surprised that I'm getting so much backlash. These tips have helped many of my uber friends.


----------



## pghuberaudi

Perrier said:


> and thats why you get tips - because you drive a luxury car.
> 
> I'm surprised that I'm getting so much backlash. These tips have helped many of my uber friends.


So you think that people have gone on to purchase luxury vehicles just because of your tips? You are the kind of dillusional pax that I am courteous to and act agreeable with and seem interested in your meaningless banter.

On here, a place where you're unprotected from the filters of your friends or Drivers that are driving you, you're getting honest feedback finally.


----------



## Perrier

pghuberaudi said:


> So you think that people have gone on to purchase luxury vehicles just because of your tips? You are the kind of dillusional pax that I am courteous to and act agreeable with and seem interested in your meaningless banter.
> 
> On here, a place where you're unprotected from the filters of your friends or Drivers that are driving you, you're getting honest feedback finally.


If I were an Uber, I'd definitely buy a Q60 instead of a Camry so that I can not only do Pool and X to get shit ratings, but to also do Black and XL and get tips from most pax. Ubers who picked me up in Q60s and Suburbans are not stupid, they know that I'll appreciate the nice ride with an extra tip.


----------



## v1nnay

Perrier said:


> If I were an Uber, I'd definitely buy a Q60 instead of a Camry so that I can not only do Pool and X to get shit ratings, but to also do Black and XL and get tips from most pax. Ubers who picked me up in Q60s and Suburbans are not stupid, they know that I'll appreciate the nice ride with an extra tip.


NYC driver here . Black and XL are dead in nyc and thats why some escalade or a suburban are feeling forced to pick up pools just to make any money so they can to pay their bills or car payments just to make it to next week , I don't understand how they can make any profit driving a luxury for 1.17 per mile , that can barely cover gas and maintenance.

Its kinda sad that Uber has created a system were people feel entitlement for a luxury vehicle when most are paying little more than a bus fare.


----------



## Coca-Cola

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


Haha! This OP is actually lilCindy. I got cha lilCindy, I know it is you. Troll...Troll...Troll.


----------



## Rick N.

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


I bet you don't tip and you're talking shit about tips.


----------



## pghuberaudi

OP has got to be a troll. Far too dillusional not to be.


----------



## jgiun1

v1nnay said:


> NYC driver here . Black and XL are dead in nyc and thats why some escalade or a suburban are feeling forced to pick up pools just to make any money so they can to pay their bills or car payments just to make it to next week , I don't understand how they can make any profit driving a luxury for 1.17 per mile , that can barely cover gas and maintenance.
> 
> Its kinda sad that Uber has created a system were people feel entitlement for a luxury vehicle when most are paying little more than a bus fare.


Perfect statement sir


----------



## steveK2016

pghuberaudi said:


> OP has got to be a troll. Far too dillusional not to be.


More delusional than even lilCindy


----------



## Donshonda

I cant believe I'm never going to get the 5 min back... I wasted...... reading this OP's thought process.

Keep your damn tip.
Its better to receive a tip from a stranger and NOT know why... and assume its because you are a normal human being appreciating a service from another human being. But to know you have unrealistic criteria? That only select few can meet? You're a special kind of stupid.

By the way, I drive a new Honda Pilot, all leather, plenty of leg room. but I got it BEFORE I decided to be an Uber driver. Why do my decision making skills before I decided to be a driver, affect the size of my tip? It was by default that you got my car. Not my choice to try and "earn" your tip.... So glad I don't work in your market. I'd rather drive 1,000 puking, non tipping music blaring millennials, than to ever make your ego even bigger than it already is, by driving you around in a nice SUV with black leather. Get over your self.


----------



## Perrier

Donshonda said:


> I cant believe I'm never going to get the 5 min back... I wasted...... reading this OP's thought process.
> 
> Keep your damn tip.
> Its better to receive a tip from a stranger and NOT know why... and assume its because you are a normal human being appreciating a service from another human being. But to know you have unrealistic criteria? That only select few can meet? You're a special kind of stupid.
> 
> By the way, I drive a new Honda Pilot, all leather, plenty of leg room. but I got it BEFORE I decided to be an Uber driver. Why do my decision making skills before I decided to be a driver, affect the size of my tip? It was by default that you got my car. Not my choice to try and "earn" your tip.... So glad I don't work in your market. I'd rather drive 1,000 puking, non tipping music blaring millennials, than to ever make your ego even bigger than it already is, by driving you around in a nice SUV with black leather. Get over your self.


This is the mentality which leads to drivers wondering why they aren't getting any tips. Pax aren't just tipping you because you want to be tipped, they tipping you for excellent service which often requires a good car. You drive a Pilot and that's why you get tips. I suggest you folllow my first tips as well, so you ll maximize your tips


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Perrier +2 points for working in yelling directions to the driver and sitting in the front seat. Solid troll, I give it a 7 out of 10. You started with great bait but I feel you escalated a little early in the thread. Probably could have made 10 pages if you paced a bit more but you'll get there. Wish I could offer you some sort of trolling badge


----------



## Donshonda

Perrier said:


> This is the mentality which leads to drivers wondering why they aren't getting any tips. Pax aren't just tipping you because you want to be tipped, they tipping you for excellent service which often requires a good car. You drive a Pilot and that's why you get tips. I suggest you folllow my first tips as well, so you ll maximize your tips


Who said I get tips at all my friend? I don't do this to put food on my table. I have a very good paying 9-5. Driving for Uber? allows me to maintain and upgrade my toy that you see as my avatar. The trouble with passengers like yourself? Is you put unachievable standards (for some people) on tipping. Do you tip your waiter (who gets paid less than what the service is?) Do you tip your Barber?(hair stylist I bet) Excellent service can still be met? without a nice new vehicle. All of my tips come from people who appreciate my safe quiet ride. You can keep the stars. I'm not in Kindergarten. The badges? This isn't a video game either. Your first 2 tips? Aren't being disputed, by me or anyone else. We all have a problem with the soapbox you stand on about nice big SUV's.

Here's a tip for you : Get a limo or a private car service if you can afford as much as you say you can. Stop trying to be a high roller handing out tips in a cheap ride share program... thinking we are going to pay our mortgages with it.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


1. Everyone should treat everyone equal in every day life, not just when they are working.

2. Servers shouldn't expect tips either, you should notify them too.

3. Order an UberSUV, that's a luxury SUV. X, you get what you get. Camry is a nice size car. Corolla is compact.

There are no tips on getting tips. If a person is cheap, they are cheap. No amount of service will change that.


----------



## Perrier

Donshonda said:


> Who said I get tips at all my friend? I don't do this to put food on my table. I have a very good paying 9-5. Driving for Uber? allows me to maintain and upgrade my toy that you see as my avatar. The trouble with passengers like yourself? Is you put unachievable standards (for some people) on tipping. Do you tip your waiter (who gets paid less than what the service is?) Do you tip your Barber?(hair stylist I bet) Excellent service can still be met? without a nice new vehicle. All of my tips come from people who appreciate my safe quiet ride. You can keep the stars. I'm not in Kindergarten. The badges? This isn't a video game either. Your first 2 tips? Aren't being disputed, by me or anyone else. We all have a problem with the soapbox you stand on about nice big SUV's.
> 
> Here's a tip for you : Get a limo or a private car service if you can afford as much as you say you can. Stop trying to be a high roller handing out tips in a cheap ride share program... thinking we are going to pay our mortgages with it.


If you had a good paying 9-5 you wouldn't need to Uber for car payments. This is another problem with Uber drivers. Some have it as side thing and don't treat it like a full time job. Well, guess what, with that sort of attitude no wonder you don't get tips.

You think respecting your pax is unachievable standard? And I already explained why I choose pool over private limos so just read my prior responses.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Perrier said:


> If I were an Uber, I'd definitely buy a Q60 instead of a Camry so that I can not only do Pool and X to get shit ratings, but to also do Black and XL and get tips from most pax. Ubers who picked me up in Q60s and Suburbans are not stupid, they know that I'll appreciate the nice ride with an extra tip.


"If I were an Uber"... you mean if you actually had a license. Did you lose it from drunk driving, too many points, never got behind the wheel of a car? Why aren't you driving high roller? Can you afford a car? Probably not because you take Pool.

Bet you enter the car with a snooty attitude pretending like you have money. The driver does something very minor, which you take away that tip you were never going to give.


----------



## Perrier

JTTwentySeven said:


> "If I were an Uber"... you mean if you actually had a license. Did you lose it from drunk driving, too many points, never got behind the wheel of a car? Why aren't you driving high roller? Can you afford a car? Probably not because you take Pool.
> 
> Bet you enter the car with a snooty attitude pretending like you have money. The driver does something very minor, which you take away that tip you were never going to give.


 As explained earlier, I have no interest in stressing about driving in the city, looking for parking and worrying about the car breaking down. This is why I uber.

In fact I uber so often that I probably have saved enough money for a Q60 downpayment from not tipping Camry drivers who don't follow my tips.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Perrier said:


> If I were an Uber, I'd definitely buy a Q60 instead of a Camry so that I can not only do Pool and X to get shit ratings, but to also do Black and XL and get tips from most pax. Ubers who picked me up in Q60s and Suburbans are not stupid, they know that I'll appreciate the nice ride with an extra tip.


By the way, you cannot Uber in a Q60 and you were never picked up in a Q60. 
Q60 is a two door coupe. Uber requires a 4 door vehicle. Sorry.

Take mass transportation, you could afford something nicer than an Infiniti when you don't have to tip period.


----------



## Perrier

JTTwentySeven said:


> By the way, you cannot Uber in a Q60 and you were never picked up in a Q60.
> Q60 is a two door coupe. Uber requires a 4 door vehicle. Sorry.
> 
> Take mass transportation, you could afford something nicer than an Infiniti when you don't have to tip period.


 I meant qx60, sorry. Proof attached.

And Uber is cheaper than mass transit for me so I just tip good drivers with cash. When they follow the tip guidelines.
View attachment 202522


----------



## chitownXdriver

Your tip or lack of isn't going to make anyone including yourself rich or poor, it just shows your shining personality especially considering the fact you order poo expecting to get picked up in a luxury car. SMH.


----------



## Perrier

chitownXdriver said:


> Your tip or lack of isn't going to make anyone including yourself rich or poor, it just shows your shining personality especially considering the fact you order poo expecting to get picked up in a luxury car. SMH.


 I'm not expecting anything as a rule. I'm just stating that it makes sense for Ubers to pool in nice cars, because they pick up many pax and it leads to more tips.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Perrier said:


> I'm not expecting anything as a rule. I'm just stating that it makes sense for Ubers to pool in nice cars, because they pick up many pax and it leads to more tips.


Generally speaking no it doesn't, people who poo usually do so either because they are poor or cheap so the chances of getting tipped based on the concept of poo are close to zero as it is, now if you were talking about tipping in Uber x that's a whole different story altogether. Anyways you aren't gonna change my mind and I'm not gonna change yours so I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## v1nnay

Perrier said:


> I'm not expecting anything as a rule. I'm just stating that it makes sense for Ubers to pool in nice cars, because they pick up many pax and it leads to more tips.


Ok Perrier you convinced me Im going out right now to trade in my car and get a qx60 so i can start racking up those 2 dollar cash tips doing uber pool.


----------



## Perrier

v1nnay said:


> Ok Perrier you convinced me Im going out right now to trade in my car and get a qx60 so i can start racking up those 2 dollar cash tips doing uber pool.


That's more like the responses I was expecting. I'm glad that some of my tips will be put to good use. Hope you're my Uber one day, man.


----------



## easteuropeboy

Wow 100% azzhole fuber pax who never tips will teach us how to get Tips LOL F.U.1000 times


----------



## freeFromUber

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


No thanks...you can keep your tips to yourself. They're worth exactly what I paid for them...nothing.


----------



## Julescase

jgiun1 said:


>


Lolololololol I'm crying!



Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


This is a joke, right?

Oy vey!



steveK2016 said:


> Camry is pretty spacious if you arent a basketball player or obese.
> 
> The audacity to do the job as dictated by Uber, that you the pax knowing orders as to expect a cheaper fare? How dare they?!
> 
> Have we gotten a lilCindy replacement?


Omg I think lilCindy's lilBrother has started commenting!

No thanks.


----------



## freeFromUber

Perrier said:


> For what its worth, i always sit in the front when I uber. More leg room and easier to give the driver directions, rather than having to yell from the back seat. So if you're chuckling, I'll laugh alongside you lol.


Thank god you're there to give him directions. Silly me, I thought that's what the navigation was for.



Perrier said:


> If I were an Uber, I'd definitely buy a Q60 instead of a Camry so that I can not only do Pool and X to get shit ratings, but to also do Black and XL and get tips from most pax. Ubers who picked me up in Q60s and Suburbans are not stupid, they know that I'll appreciate the nice ride with an extra tip.


How would they know "you'll appreciate the nice ride...." it's much more likely than not that they never met you before. 99% of pax couldn't care less and don't appreciate sh!t, but they know that YOU will appreciate it? Now I've heard everything.


----------



## Donshonda

Perrier said:


> If you had a good paying 9-5 you wouldn't need to Uber for car payments. This is another problem with Uber drivers. Some have it as side thing and don't treat it like a full time job. Well, guess what, with that sort of attitude no wonder you don't get tips.
> 
> You think respecting your pax is unachievable standard? And I already explained why I choose pool over private limos so just read my prior responses.


If you would have taken the time to read my post as well? you would have noticed that I said "maintain and upgrade my toy". that Corvette is 20 years old. Bought and paid in full years ago my friend. I don't make car payments with Uber money. I do it for FUN. to add FUN things to an already FUN car. No payments necessary on a 20 year old toy.... I believe I'm using Uber the correct way. not to supplement my income. you tool.


----------



## steveK2016

Perrier said:


> If you had a good paying 9-5 you wouldn't need to Uber for car payments. This is another problem with Uber drivers. Some have it as side thing and don't treat it like a full time job. Well, guess what, with that sort of attitude no wonder you don't get tips.
> 
> You think respecting your pax is unachievable standard? And I already explained why I choose pool over private limos so just read my prior responses.


Its not meant to be a full time job and is, in fact, marketing to drivers as "get your side hustle on." This is rideshare, where the concept.is that if I'm going somewhere across town, I can share my ride to someone who is also going to the same side of town.

If You want a professional, hire a professional. An uber driver is merely sharing his ride with you.


----------



## Munch Mania

Perrier said:


> driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool.


The audacity to pickup more passengers? I don't think you understand what the pool service is. On the rare occassion that I do pick up a cheap ass pool ride, i pray the car gets filled and the passengers are all squished together with a fat man in the middle stinking up the car. Because that's what you deserve ordering pool. Want the driver not to pick up other pax??? Order uber X


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Munch Mania said:


> The audacity to pickup more passengers? I don't think you understand what the pool service is. On the rare occassion that I do pick up a cheap ass pool ride, i pray the car gets filled and the passengers are all squished together with a fat man in the middle stinking up the car. Because that's what you deserve ordering pool. Want the driver not to pick up other pax??? Order uber X


But all in all, how do these pax still realize it's ONE TO TWO people for a Pool? 
9 times out of 10 when I actually did Pool, they would have 3 people. Come on people...


----------



## Munch Mania

JTTwentySeven said:


> But all in all, how do these pax still realize it's ONE TO TWO people for a Pool?


The word realize implies a recognition of reality, the term you're looking for is "foolishly believe"


----------



## Julescase

pghuberaudi said:


> I need to thank you OP. This has helped me so much. You see, they don't have pool in my market yet and after hearing how bad it can be and NOW hearing from a passenger that is so self entitled even when riding with pool, I now am convinced to never do pool when if it comes to my market.
> 
> Oh yeah, I literally LOL'd so hard when you suggested that the "cool car" badge (or any badge for that matter) actually matters to drivers. That single statement showed how truly out of touch you are


Out of touch x 1,000.

OP is clearly tone deaf when it comes to all things Uber. The fact that he's making such laughable statements with absolute conviction is almost funny. Very "lilCindy-esque" in fact.

** shudders **


----------



## Hail Macbeth

The best way to get good tips is to drive a Bentley Mulsanne and offer chilled Dom Perignon Rose 1989 while giving pool rides. 

See, if I'm ordering pool, I'm paying $3, and when a Bentley pulls up it's really quite unexpected, as is the champagne. I'm definitely going to give an extra dollar for the driver who has the presence of mind to buy a nice car to give cheap rides.


----------



## MattMo81

I once accepted a pool request from a 4.0 rated pax. If I wasn’t going for a quest I would have avoided this ride like the plague. Low rated pax #1 seemed normal, very quiet, Asian, probably college kid. I got matched with another rider not long after I picked him up. After I dropped him off, I mentioned to pax #2 that his rating was 4.0 which is the lowest I’ve ever seen and I have no idea why, seemed completely normal. She goes “We have ratings? What’s mine?” I let her know her rating was a 4.2. She seemed upset and couldn’t understand why it was so low. She couldn’t remember any situations in the past where she deserved a low rating. I said some Uber drivers rate pax 1 star just for not tipping. I let her know that I don’t do that, but I’m sure other drivers do. It was like a lightbulb turned on. “Oh, that makes sense because I never tip.” I said don’t worry, I’ll give you 5 stars. Later that night I looked at my trip history and she tipped me $3 on the app. That’s how you get a tip from a pool pax lol.


----------



## Munch Mania

Hail Macbeth said:


> The best way to get good tips is to drive a Bentley Mulsanne and offer chilled Dom Perignon Rose 1989 while giving pool rides.
> 
> .


Don't forget the sign on your nuts that says kick here so they know when u get out to open the door for them where to tip u


----------



## Perrier

chitownXdriver said:


> That is so true for poo, that's why most drivers (at least on this forum) including myself (I drive a cheaper car than a camry) don't accept poo except in very rare situations. Plus it doesn't make sense to spend so much to get a nice car just because a couple of more people might tip.
> 
> That statement really shows what type of person you are.


You will get more tips from a nicer car in pool. More pax + nicer car = more tips.


gofry said:


> These valuable tips are essential reading for all Uber drivers. Thanks Perrier, you have enriched the community.


You're welcome. I'm glad that there are some good Ubers out there.



SaintCl89 said:


> Why not pay the full fare and tip instead of taking line and getting paired with someone that you are obviously miserable about and forcing it on the rider to not pick up another passenger that they are supposed to do.


I use pool when I'm not in a rush. Unless the car is empty, and it's a good car, I cancel. This way, I get a nice car and get the front all to myself. it's like premium class flying with extra leg room.



freeFromUber said:


> Thank god you're there to give him directions. Silly me, I thought that's what the navigation was for.
> 
> How would they know "you'll appreciate the nice ride...." it's much more likely than not that they never met you before. 99% of pax couldn't care less and don't appreciate sh!t, but they know that YOU will appreciate it? Now I've heard everything.


You must be another salty Camry driver. Maybe if you utilize my tips you'll get more tips and be happier.



Donshonda said:


> If you would have taken the time to read my post as well? you would have noticed that I said "maintain and upgrade my toy". that Corvette is 20 years old. Bought and paid in full years ago my friend. I don't make car payments with Uber money. I do it for FUN. to add FUN things to an already FUN car. No payments necessary on a 20 year old toy.... I believe I'm using Uber the correct way. not to supplement my income. you tool.


If you're uber for fun, I guess you shouldn't expect tips period. People tip for professional service, not for clowns.



steveK2016 said:


> Its not meant to be a full time job and is, in fact, marketing to drivers as "get your side hustle on." This is rideshare, where the concept.is that if I'm going somewhere across town, I can share my ride to someone who is also going to the same side of town.
> 
> If You want a professional, hire a professional. An uber driver is merely sharing his ride with you.


Majority of ubers are full-time.



Munch Mania said:


> The audacity to pickup more passengers? I don't think you understand what the pool service is. On the rare occassion that I do pick up a cheap ass pool ride, i pray the car gets filled and the passengers are all squished together with a fat man in the middle stinking up the car. Because that's what you deserve ordering pool. Want the driver not to pick up other pax??? Order uber X


Yet another salty Camry driver. when is the last time you were tipped, 2015?



MattMo81 said:


> I once accepted a pool request from a 4.0 rated pax. If I wasn't going for a quest I would have avoided this ride like the plague. Low rated pax #1 seemed normal, very quiet, Asian, probably college kid. I got matched with another rider not long after I picked him up. After I dropped him off, I mentioned to pax #2 that his rating was 4.0 which is the lowest I've ever seen and I have no idea why, seemed completely normal. She goes "We have ratings? What's mine?" I let her know her rating was a 4.2. She seemed upset and couldn't understand why it was so low. She couldn't remember any situations in the past where she deserved a low rating. I said some Uber drivers rate pax 1 star just for not tipping. I let her know that I don't do that, but I'm sure other drivers do. It was like a lightbulb turned on. "Oh, that makes sense because I never tip." I said don't worry, I'll give you 5 stars. Later that night I looked at my trip history and she tipped me $3 on the app. That's how you get a tip from a pool pax lol.


Suuuure. We pax could care less about ratings, unless you're one of the three ubers in a rural area who have (illegal) blacklists. For ubers in NY, if you pass on a pax with a 3.5 rating, there are 30 other ubers in the area who will accept the ping. Ratings only concern drivers, which is why sometimes a 5 star rating is better than a cash tip.


----------



## steveK2016

Perrier said:


> You will get more tips from a nicer car in pool. More pax + nicer car = more tips.
> 
> You're welcome. I'm glad that there are some good Ubers out there.
> 
> I use pool when I'm not in a rush. Unless the car is empty, and it's a good car, I cancel. This way, I get a nice car and get the front all to myself. it's like premium class flying with extra leg room.
> 
> You must be another salty Camry driver. Maybe if you utilize my tips you'll get more tips and be happier.
> 
> If you're uber for fun, I guess you shouldn't expect tips period. People tip for professional service, not for clowns.
> 
> Majority of ubers are full-time.
> 
> Yet another salty Camry driver. when is the last time you were tipped, 2015?
> 
> Suuuure. We pax could care less about ratings, unless you're one of the three ubers in a rural area who have (illegal) blacklists. For ubers in NY, if you pass on a pax with a 3.5 rating, there are 30 other ubers in the area who will accept the ping. Ratings only concern drivers, which is why sometimes a 5 star rating is better than a cash tip.


Doesnt make them Any more professional. A professional has a certain license or certificate for a field of practice. A chauffeur driver has permits and possibly commercial drivers license. Because he is a professional. An uber driver is driving his personal vehicle, on his personal drivers license, with no permits, and is simply sharing his ride multiple times a day.


----------



## Perrier

steveK2016 said:


> Doesnt make them Any more professional. A professional has a certain license or certificate for a field of practice. A chauffeur driver has permits and possibly commercial drivers license. Because he is a professional. An uber driver is driving his personal vehicle, on his personal drivers license, with no permits, and is simply sharing his ride multiple times a day.


An Uber in NY has a TLC license, and many have CDL, which makes him a professional. Ubers here must be professionals.

I don't know how its like in places like Texas, but here we don't call Bob to ask him if we can hop in his Camry and go 10 miles North. We pay uber for certified professional drivers.


----------



## steveK2016

Perrier said:


> An Uber in NY has a TLC license, and many have CDL, which makes him a professional. Ubers here must be professionals.
> 
> I don't know how its like in places like Texas, but here we don't call Bob to ask him if we can hop in his Camry and go 10 miles North. We pay uber for certified professional drivers.


NYC is but one market among hundreds of markets across the globe.

No other market certifies their drivers. Yes, the app is basically just calling up bob through an app for a ride in his Camry for 10 miles.

The world is much bigger than NYC.


----------



## Perrier

steveK2016 said:


> NYC is but one market among hundreds of markets across the globe.
> 
> No other market certifies their drivers. Yes, the app is basically just calling up bob through an app for a ride in his Camry for 10 miles.
> 
> The world is much bigger than NYC.


I'm talking about the NY market, because I use it. As I stated, here our drivers must be professionals by law.

However, my tips should be good for the rest of the world too. Well, I don't know if pool exists in rural areas with like 20 people towns, but then again majority of the cars there are nice American made trucks, so having a good car is not a problem.


----------



## freeFromUber

Perrier said:


> You will get more tips from a nicer car in pool. More pax + nicer car = more tips.
> 
> You're welcome. I'm glad that there are some good Ubers out there.
> 
> I use pool when I'm not in a rush. Unless the car is empty, and it's a good car, I cancel. This way, I get a nice car and get the front all to myself. it's like premium class flying with extra leg room.
> 
> You must be another salty Camry driver. Maybe if you utilize my tips you'll get more tips and be happier.
> 
> If you're uber for fun, I guess you shouldn't expect tips period. People tip for professional service, not for clowns.
> 
> Majority of ubers are full-time.
> 
> Yet another salty Camry driver. when is the last time you were tipped, 2015?
> 
> Suuuure. We pax could care less about ratings, unless you're one of the three ubers in a rural area who have (illegal) blacklists. For ubers in NY, if you pass on a pax with a 3.5 rating, there are 30 other ubers in the area who will accept the ping. Ratings only concern drivers, which is why sometimes a 5 star rating is better than a cash tip.


I get tons of tips, chief...and it has nothing to do with your stupid tips. It has to do with being NORMAL. Know when to speak and know when to stop up. Something you never learned.
p.s. I drive an Acura MDX.



Perrier said:


> I'm talking about the NY market, because I use it. As I stated, here our drivers must be professionals by law.
> 
> However, my tips should be good for the rest of the world too. Well, I don't know if pool exists in rural areas with like 20 people towns, but then again majority of the cars there are nice American made trucks, so having a good car is not a problem.


Now you've really gone too far. There is NO law that says a driver has to be "professional". If that were the case, there would be about 20 taxis and 20 Uber's in all of Manhattan.


----------



## Perrier

freeFromUber said:


> I get tons of tips, chief...and it has nothing to do with your stupid tips. It has to do with being NORMAL. Know when to speak and know when to stop up. Something you never learned.
> p.s. I drive an Acura MDX.


If you drive Acura MDX, you're already following my tip 3. In order to maximize your tips, I do suggest you work on your temper and read rules 1 and 2 really slowly, maybe even print them out. They will maximize your earnings and you'll be thanking me when you finally have enough money for monthly car payments.



freeFromUber said:


> I get tons of tips, chief...and it has nothing to do with your stupid tips. It has to do with being NORMAL. Know when to speak and know when to stop up. Something you never learned.
> p.s. I drive an Acura MDX.
> 
> Now you've really gone too far. There is NO law that says a driver has to be "professional". If that were the case, there would be about 20 taxis and 20 Uber's in all of Manhattan.


CDL and TLC exams are rigorous tests to weed out bad drivers among driving professions. That's why they exist and why NYC drivers require professional credentials with TLC.


----------



## freeFromUber

Perrier said:


> If you drive Acura MDX, you're already following my tip 3. In order to maximize your tips, I do suggest you work on your temper and read rules 1 and 2 really slowly, maybe even print them out. They will maximize your earnings and you'll be thanking me when you finally have enough money for monthly car payments.
> 
> CDL and TLC exams are rigorous tests to weed out bad drivers among driving professions. That's why they exist and why NYC drivers require professional credentials with TLC.


Finally have money for a car payment? I paid cash for my car dude, do you know what that is?


----------



## chitownXdriver

Even if I wanted to accept your silly tips I couldn't cuz I hardly ever accept poo as it is and end up getting decent tips from passengers who don't want to be cheap by ordering poo


----------



## Adieu

Perrier said:


> i've had 3 suburbans pick me up for pool, one escalade and too many highlanders and Q60s to count. good drivers who know how to get tips used them for pool for reasons i outlined.


You have my heartfelt sympathies, that's horrible.

I've compared with my buddies' trucks, and Highlander and QX60 have utterly atrocious rear room... Suburban/Tahoe/Yukon/Escalade are somewhat better, but really, EVERYBODY knows the ONLY way to do pool/line is Navigator/Expedition with captain chairs and middle console deletes.

I applaud you tipping despite your miserable experience.


----------



## Munch Mania

Perrier said:


> You must be another salty Camry driver. Maybe if you utilize my tips you'll get more tips and be happier.




I roll a Benz bro, your tips are only good for Uber not the drivers. Enjoy your lame pool trips of cheap smelly pax that f up your whip n I'll continue being satisfied with my daily pull without ur useless tips


----------



## SoCalGabbieCash

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


No tip? That's cool, just don't expect to play your music, eat food, cross your legs, drink anything besides water, free water, free snacks, free gum or mints. It's my car, not a limousine so don't expect limousine service. #uberwillfail


----------



## Doowop

Perrier said:


> 1) So people who sit in coach are cheap asses? rich coming from a dude who own a worse car than camry lol
> 2) I tip based on many factors, three of which I outlined in my OP. Having a good car is only one of them.
> 3) I did, and actually multiple q60s (popular TLC car here because it qualifies for XL i think).
> 
> None of those yet but i did have a Cadillac sedan pick me up for a pool ride. Clean car, did not pick up any other passengers and got a cool tip from me.


Cool tip?


----------



## Donshonda

If you're uber for fun, I guess you shouldn't expect tips period. People tip for professional service, not for clowns.





















Lets see... 3 years driving, over 2500 rides, 4.94 *, zero Cool car badges.... and the last 6 Saturday nights I've driven I've got $150 in tips... I MUST be a clown, because its certainly not my nice car....


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Perrier said:


> If you drive Acura MDX, you're already following my tip 3. In order to maximize your tips, I do suggest you work on your temper and read rules 1 and 2 really slowly, maybe even print them out. They will maximize your earnings and you'll be thanking me when you finally have enough money for monthly car payments.
> 
> CDL and TLC exams are rigorous tests to weed out bad drivers among driving professions. That's why they exist and why NYC drivers require professional credentials with TLC.


Many if you tipped every driver, they would be able to afford an Acura MDX. Remember, we all don't have money to go out to buy expensive cars just to be ruined by Uber and pax. Your dollar tip will not make or break us. Frankly, to spend $10,000 more for a nicer car to drive to make a tip here and there doesn't weigh out in the end because none of us will make $10,000 in tips during the life of the car.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

First week of Ubering I received $8 in tips (14 trips, 10hrs 22m online). Second week I received $7 in tips (7 trips, 7hrs 38mins online). 

I don't go out of my way for tips, and I certainly don't expect them because I know people are cheap. 
I play boring-ass talk radio, I keep the cab of my Uber at a cool 73 degrees, and I torture my riders with silence while I drive. I also try to hit as many potholes as I possibly can for the riders that are drinking coffee. I try to time it just right; just as their lips are about to touch the rim of their sh*tty ass Starbucks coffee lid, WHAM! Pothole. $2 dollar tip at the end. 

Uber on, fellas. Uber the f*ck on.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Donshonda said:


> If you're uber for fun, I guess you shouldn't expect tips period. People tip for professional service, not for clowns.
> 
> View attachment 202950
> View attachment 202951
> View attachment 202952
> 
> 
> Lets see... 3 years driving, over 2500 rides, 4.94 *, zero Cool car badges.... and the last 6 Saturday nights I've driven I've got $150 in tips... I MUST be a clown, because its certainly not my nice car....


You do full time and only 2500 rides so far in three years? How? I do strictly part time and have exactly 3800 rides with Uber in 4 years and a bit over 800 with lyft.


----------



## Donshonda

chitownXdriver said:


> You do full time and only 2500 rides so far in three years? How? I do strictly part time and have exactly 3800 rides with Uber in 4 years and a bit over 800 with lyft.


I do NOT drive full time... my earlier posts I say I have a good paying 9-5. I do this for fun... to add fun things to my fun toy (corvette) I only drive Saturday nights when I feel like it... but I've been doing this for 3 years.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Donshonda said:


> If you're uber for fun, I guess you shouldn't expect tips period. People tip for professional service, not for clowns.
> 
> View attachment 202950
> View attachment 202951
> View attachment 202952
> 
> 
> Lets see... 3 years driving, over 2500 rides, 4.94 *, zero Cool car badges.... and the last 6 Saturday nights I've driven I've got $150 in tips... I MUST be a clown, because its certainly not my nice car....


So you made that much in tips? You must be following the "tips" and drive around in an Escalade picking up poo otherwise I don't understand how you can get so much in tips


----------



## fwdmarch

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


I agree with 1 & 2, but the goal of driving Uber is to maximize profit, not tips. A reliable economical car will make more profit than a large expensive gas guzzler.


----------



## gw03081958

Perrier said:


> I never said that I'm broke or that I'm cheap (its quite opposite really). You assuming these things only makes you look bad. i can afford to tip my driver 20-30$ if I want, but I won't tip if they display an attitude like yours. And I don't like to drive, hence my use of Uber which I'm willing to pay for.
> 
> You seem really salty about your car, so I'm guessing its a camry. Well guess what, 2017 or even 2018, ain't no camry getting tips unless the driver goes above and beyond.
> 
> i've had 3 suburbans pick me up for pool, one escalade and too many highlanders and Q60s to count. good drivers who know how to get tips used them for pool for reasons i outlined.


Redant has a great attitude and real attitude you sir are an idiot, and by the way you are the one who looks bad.


----------



## UberBastid

Cableguynoe said:


> So many ways to have fun with his thread.
> But almost too easy.
> 
> I don't like it.
> 
> Good day sir...


Yea, I think it may be a trap.
Get you going real good, rush into a box canyon and BOOM. Slam the door and order an unconditional surrender.


----------



## fwdmarch

Perrier are you friends with tuneman777? Your thread reminds me of https://uberpeople.net/threads/open-for-advice-questions.232230/


----------



## WelcomeTree

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.


I have a nice spacious SUV that many of my PAX's have complimented me on, I've even heard "this is the most comfortable Uber I've ever been in"

Guess what... I don't accept Pool's, ever, because I average 19.7 MPG, I'm not wasting my gas on pool wages. If I had a small car that was great on gas I might accept pools. So good luck with that.

I really hope though this whole post is a troll, if I had an Escalade there is no way in hell I would use it for rideshare.

Finally as others have pointed out, the driver has no control over accepting the next pool rider, and even with good gas mileage they aren't making much without taking other pool riders. If your not a troll shame on you, seriously, entitled children like you weighed heavily into my decision to swear of pools permanently.


----------



## Perrier

WelcomeTree said:


> I have a nice spacious SUV that many of my PAX's have complimented me on, I've even heard "this is the most comfortable Uber I've ever been in"
> 
> Guess what... I don't accept Pool's, ever, because I average 19.7 MPG, I'm not wasting my gas on pool wages. If I had a small car that was great on gas I might accept pools. So good luck with that.
> 
> I really hope though this whole post is a troll, if I had an Escalade there is no way in hell I would use it for rideshare.
> 
> Finally as others have pointed out, the driver has no control over accepting the next pool rider, and even with good gas mileage they aren't making much without taking other pool riders. If your not a troll shame on you, seriously, entitled children like you weighed heavily into my decision to swear of pools permanently.


False.

Ubers have the option to turn off "look for other riders" option in the app, so they do have control over accepting the next pool rider.

When I order pool, I typically cancel unless I get a nice big car with no other riders in it. If I get a Camry or Accord and need to head out, I tell the driver to select the "no other riders" option. If they protest, they leave me no choice but to one star and ding for professionalism.



Seattle_Wayne said:


> First week of Ubering I received $8 in tips (14 trips, 10hrs 22m online). Second week I received $7 in tips (7 trips, 7hrs 38mins online).
> 
> I don't go out of my way for tips, and I certainly don't expect them because I know people are cheap.
> I play boring-ass talk radio, I keep the cab of my Uber at a cool 73 degrees, and I torture my riders with silence while I drive. I also try to hit as many potholes as I possibly can for the riders that are drinking coffee. I try to time it just right; just as their lips are about to touch the rim of their sh*tty ass Starbucks coffee lid, WHAM! Pothole. $2 dollar tip at the end.
> 
> Uber on, fellas. Uber the f*ck on.


I'm sure that many of your Pax have gotten free rides from such treatment.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Perrier said:


> False.
> 
> Ubers have the option to turn off "look for other riders" option in the app, so they do have control over accepting the next pool rider.
> 
> When I order pool, I typically cancel unless I get a nice big car with no other riders in it. If I get a Camry or Accord and need to head out, I tell the driver to select the "no other riders" option. If they protest, they leave me no choice but to one star and ding for professionalism.
> 
> I'm sure that many of your Pax have gotten free rides from such treatment.


Passengers like yourself are a special kind of stupid, what if the driver is trying to meet a quest? I only accept poo when I'm trying to meet a quest or if it's on accident, I really hope I get you as a passenger if I'm close to a quest, I've had this situation happen only once where the passenger demanded me to use the no more passenger feature, I told him I'm sorry I won't do that as I'm trying to get my bonus, he said he'll one star me if I don't so I kicked his ass out right there and then and called Uber support and said he was making sexual advanced towards me so I had to kick his ass out when he started touching me, I also expressed I was worried about the negative rating so they said don't worry about the rating we took that one out and we'll be taking proper action against his account. Please be my passenger and try that crap with me.


----------



## KarmaKool

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


I can assure you that I, (and probably could use "we" to include all drivers) do all these things that make us professionals. However, do you understand the difference in gas, car payments, wear and tear of the mIles we put on our cars? No way would I wear out a luxury car doing taxi service.


----------



## WelcomeTree

Perrier said:


> When I order pool, I typically cancel unless I get a nice big car with no other riders in it. If I get a Camry or Accord and need to head out, I tell the driver to select the "no other riders" option. If they protest, they leave me no choice but to one star and ding for professionalism.


I'm done with this thread, either you are a troll looking for reactions, or you are an extreme sh1t bag who deserves to be deactivated from the Uber platform, we don't need people like you in our cars.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

lilCindy & HighRollinG were banned just before Perrier Started the post


----------



## steveK2016

Perrier said:


> False.
> 
> Ubers have the option to turn off "look for other riders" option in the app, so they do have control over accepting the next pool rider.
> 
> When I order pool, I typically cancel unless I get a nice big car with no other riders in it. If I get a Camry or Accord and need to head out, I tell the driver to select the "no other riders" option. If they protest, they leave me no choice but to one star and ding for professionalism.
> 
> I'm sure that many of your Pax have gotten free rides from such treatment.


That feature is intented so a driver doesnt get a stacked ping in case he needs to take a break or wants to call it end of shift. It is not intended to bypass the pool system. If you order Pool, expect company. If you dont want company, order X.

To risk a driver losing their income because you knowing selected Pool and wanted them to violate Uber policy is pathetic. Professionalism is following the guidelines of Uber. If Uber intended Pool to be a single occupancy platform, they would never have made it. You then have the nerve to ding the driver for it. Pathetic.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> lilCindy & HighRollinG were banned just before Perrier Started the post


I doubt they were banned.


----------



## fwdmarch




----------



## Jaackil

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


Your first tip is spot on! 2&3 are the most moronic thing I have ever heard. This is a business where tips are customary. People tip cab drivers limo drivers black car drivers Lyft drivers only uber mislead pax to believe tipping was not allowed. I am not saying tips are an entitlement but drivers are working for tips especially when the riders are riding at cut rates. It's funny you should mention this because in my experience the pax that can least afford to tip are often more likely to tip.
As for Camry's if you want a better car you need to pay more money. Uber x and Pool are economy rides. Do not expect champagne at kool aid prices. If you want an Escalade PAY for it sport! Talk about being entitled. BTW look around the most popular vehicle in use as a cab is Camry and you are taking a ride for 40-60% less than a cab fare but you want a better vehicle? Fair pay for an honest days work? How about you get what you pay for! SMH
Oh and you want to take Pool and not have the driver pick up additional riders? Then Take X! Let's go back to your first tip here. You are showing a total lack of respect for Pool drivers Drivers get paid a lower rate to pick up Pool the only way they can make it work is with multiple pick ups. If you want to be alone in the car take X or if you want to pay pool rates and not have the driver pick anyone else up when you ask the driver to stop pick ups put a $10 spot in his hand. Show some respect for the men and women taking your entitled butt from point A to point B safely.


----------



## Zebonkey

Jaackil said:


> People tip ........ black car drivers


No, they don't. 
They tip us as frequently, as they tip other Uber drivers.
Just this week:
Tuesday - 15 rides, 3 tips.
Wednesday - 10 rides, 1 tip.
Thursday - 15 rides, 2 tips.
Based on 3 days, 15% of riders tipped. If I go for 1 month, the % will go down to about 12%.


Perrier said:


> When I order pool, I typically cancel unless I get a nice big car with no other riders in it. If I get a Camry or Accord and need to head out, I tell the driver to select the "no other riders" option. If they protest, they leave me no choice but to one star and ding for professionalism.


Look at you! A passenger with such discriminating taste... riding Pool. I bet, you throw great parties at Arby's. Sprite for everyone!
Driving Black, I get a lot fewer jack-asses, but if ever get one, I have zero problem kicking that ass out. And report to Uber right away. 
Unreasonable demand like that qualifies you to be kicked out on the spot.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Perrier said:


> False.
> 
> Ubers have the option to turn off "look for other riders" option in the app, so they do have control over accepting the next pool rider.
> 
> When I order pool, I typically cancel unless I get a nice big car with no other riders in it. If I get a Camry or Accord and need to head out, I tell the driver to select the "no other riders" option. If they protest, they leave me no choice but to one star and ding for professionalism.
> 
> I'm sure that many of your Pax have gotten free rides from such treatment.


Now you tell drivers how to do their job? Accept your fate, if you take Pool, you're getting Pool. If you want X, you're getting X. You tell me to turn off new requests, I tell you to get out of my f***ing car so you can't 1 star me. Then, I sit there and collect my Rider No Show fee.

Luckily, that would never happen because I don't accept Pool, period. So I don't get the bottom of the bottom scum like yourself.


----------



## mickey405

Key West Uber driver amazed that riders feel that a tip for handling luggage is an option. Fares to the car $8- $12 for a trip to the airport load and unload 200 lbs of luggage plus drive that's obscene


----------



## Jaackil

Zebonkey said:


> No, they don't.
> They tip us as frequently, as they tip other Uber drivers.
> Just this week:
> Tuesday - 15 rides, 3 tips.
> Wednesday - 10 rides, 1 tip.
> Thursday - 15 rides, 2 tips.
> Based on 3 days, 15% of riders tipped. If I go for 1 month, the % will go down to about 12%.


I wasn't talking about Uber Black. I am talking about an executive black car service. In Boston my experience is if it is a contractual agreement for corporate execs the tip is written into the contract and added to the fare. If they are portal to portal fares meaning you set each one up individually a tip is customary. And most people do tip. As far as Uber black x and Pool Uber has some such a good job educating pax that tipping is not allowed that many pax still have no clue. Not only that uber is doing a great job of hiding the tipping option from riders too.
My point being if people would tip cab drivers and livery drivers who charge more why would they think it's not customary to tip uber drivers?


----------



## upyouruber

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


Oh please do! What would we do without it?


----------



## Zebonkey

Jaackil said:


> I wasn't talking about Uber Black. I am talking about an executive black car service. In Boston my experience is if it is a contractual agreement for corporate execs the tip is written into the contract and added to the fare. If they are portal to portal fares meaning you set each one up individually a tip is customary. And most people do tip. As far as Uber black x and Pool Uber has some such a good job educating pax that tipping is not allowed that many pax still have no clue. Not only that uber is doing a great job of hiding the tipping option from riders too.
> My point being if people would tip cab drivers and livery drivers who charge more why would they think it's not customary to tip uber drivers?


You know, I did not care about tips before they finally added the option, but always appreciated a tip. "Black" drivers are doing alright without them. I've had some nice tips over the years, but always treated them as bonuses. Never counted on them. 
However, now there is an option in the app, and "sorry, I don't have any cash on me" no longer works, and I am really surprised, that "Black" clientele is 85% cheap. 
Yep. That bastard Travis really did a number on them. That "no tipping" policy screwed us good.


----------



## tohunt4me

1.) deliver pizza
2.) quit Uber to save miles on your car for work that pays.
Delivering Pizza.
3.) magically . . . you will be able to afford another car or 2 . . . .unlike when Driving Uber.


----------



## Adieu

Zebonkey said:


> No, they don't.
> They tip us as frequently, as they tip other Uber drivers.
> Just this week:
> Tuesday - 15 rides, 3 tips.
> Wednesday - 10 rides, 1 tip.
> Thursday - 15 rides, 2 tips.
> Based on 3 days, 15% of riders tipped. If I go for 1 month, the % will go down to about 12%.
> 
> Look at you! A passenger with such discriminating taste... riding Pool. I bet, you throw great parties at Arby's. Sprite for everyone!
> Driving Black, I get a lot fewer jack-asses, but if ever get one, I have zero problem kicking that ass out. And report to Uber right away.
> Unreasonable demand like that qualifies you to be kicked out on the spot.


15 uberblack rides on a Tuesday???


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

About 95% of the time i can call whether or not I get a tip on a ride ahead of time. (how much of a tip is almost impossible to guess)

95% of the time there's no mystery at all to the situation. I'm picking someone up and 19/20 times i can say before they get into the car whether or not I'm going to get a tip. That's a telling statistic. I could never accomplish that with uber.

However I drive a taxi mostly these days.

However 1/20 that surprises me surprises the crap out of me...


The people i guess are going to tip me always do. The ones i suspect won't tip... usually never do.

BUT I ALWAYS TREAT EVERYONE LIKE THEY WILL TIP ME.

Cause i'm surprised a LOT.

Had one thursday morning... was a subsidized para transit fare (the bus company paying for people's rides with severe disability)

Dude was completely blind and going to dialysis. He owed me $4.00 for his fare (with the bus company paying the remainder)

Handed me a $5.00 and said "Keep the change, i wish i could give you more"

Tears to my eyes man... tears to my eyes..


----------



## Zebonkey

Adieu said:


> 15 uberblack rides on a Tuesday???


And SUV.
Is it a lot? 
Wednesday was disappointing though.
I, actually, do better on Mondays. But I often take a day off instead.


----------



## Adieu

Zebonkey said:


> And SUV.
> Is it a lot?
> Wednesday was disappointing though.
> I, actually, do better on Mondays. But I often take a day off instead.


On premium classes hells yeah it is.

In SoCal it's mostly a life of loitering long hours in parking lots


----------



## Zebonkey

Adieu said:


> On premium classes hells yeah it is.
> 
> In SoCal it's mostly a life of loitering long hours in parking lots


In SF I do alright most of the time.
3-4 years ago I was doing 20-25 rides a day on average and worked 4 days a week. Now it's down to about 12-15. If it is slow, I turn on "Select" during surges. And work 5-6 days a week. 
Today it is dead. "Select" is on even without a surge. Damn Olympics.


----------



## bigdaddybondo

RedANT said:


> 1. We're not "ubers." We're drivers. Demeaning us does little to make us listen to your message. If you want "ubers," I'd suggest writing a letter to Uber corporate in San Francisco.
> 
> 2. We already treat passengers with respect. The problem is passengers who extend none and deserve even less. If you look down on us and such is reflected in your voice, I won't hesitate to treat you in the same fashion.
> 
> 3. If you can't afford to tip your driver $2 or $3, you're probably too damn broke and should be utilizing the bus instead. If you can't afford to tip, at least BE HONEST about it rather than lie and say "I'll tip you in the app." Honesty is a two way street.
> 
> 4. Why criticize our car when you can't even afford one of your own? My car is driven 100% for business, so if it's ragged out, it's because of careless, ignorant and/or vindictive passengers making it that way. If a 2017 model car isn't enough for you, I'd suggest buying something that meets or exceeds your requirements. Unless you're willing to pay a higher price for that suburban you adore, I'd suggest you just get used to that 8 year old Prius with 250k miles on it.


Lighten up


----------



## Jaackil

Zebonkey said:


> You know, I did not care about tips before they finally added the option, but always appreciated a tip. "Black" drivers are doing alright without them. I've had some nice tips over the years, but always treated them as bonuses. Never counted on them.
> However, now there is an option in the app, and "sorry, I don't have any cash on me" no longer works, and I am really surprised, that "Black" clientele is 85% cheap.
> Yep. That bastard Travis really did a number on them. That "no tipping" policy screwed us good.


You are spot on. If I am taking someone a couple of blocks no big deal. If it's a longer ride a tip is nice. If I pick you up and have to load your luggage take you to the airport take your luggage out and put it on the curb for you most people with an ounce of common sense should know to tip. If you don't you are getting 2 Stars from me. Oh and if you think you are going to give me 2 Stars in return go right ahead, believe me the 2 Stars I give you is going to have a greater effect on your less than 200 total trips than it will on my 1600 5 star trips.


----------



## Kaleb379

Perrier said:


> I never said that I'm broke or that I'm cheap (its quite opposite really). You assuming these things only makes you look bad. i can afford to tip my driver 20-30$ if I want, but I won't tip if they display an attitude like yours. And I don't like to drive, hence my use of Uber which I'm willing to pay for.
> 
> You seem really salty about your car, so I'm guessing its a camry. Well guess what, 2017 or even 2018, ain't no camry getting tips unless the driver goes above and beyond.
> 
> i've had 3 suburbans pick me up for pool, one escalade and too many highlanders and Q60s to count. good drivers who know how to get tips used them for pool for reasons i outlined.


The Suburbans, highlanders, and Q60's are not good drivers, they are the idiot ones that bought 60K cars for Uber only to realize that Uber is a dead end street with no money to be made, especially in NYC where Uberblack is dead. They are idiots operating 60K cars for $1.17 on Pool/X receiving a small $5 tip from you  is not even covering there costs. They are not smart for accepting Pools and X knowing they will get tips, they are accepting Pool and X in order to survive!


----------



## Norm22

Maybe we should hope for fashion or fragrance tips next?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


Get outta town.

If you get the passes for two consecutive months (I have, and I got them for more than 2 consecutive months). You can afford to tip every driver $5 minimum per trip, Because you're only paying $6.99/$2.99 for every trip. Heck, I bet you do pool as much if not more than x which means really, you're only paying $3.00 per trip on average.

And you want to talk about how you can afford to tip every trip $20-30 if you wanted to but don't? Because of cars? Why not just get off that pass and order a select or black? Get the car you want and at those rates you can just assume you're tipping them a bit anyways...

Except, you won't.
You like to talk the talk so you seem like a HighRollinG because you don't walk the talk.


----------



## RCB

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


You had me until you said go out and buy an Escalade or a Suburban. I would love to drive an Escalade but most Uber drivers can't go out and spend $100,000 to $120,000 on a Escalade or $70,000 to $80.000 on a Suburban. You are obviously living in a different world then most of us Uber drivers.


----------



## sellkatsell44

RCB said:


> You had me until you said go out and buy an Escalade or a Suburban. I would love to drive an Escalade but most Uber drivers can't go out and spend $100,000 to $120,000 on a Escalade or $70,000 to $80.000 on a Suburban. *You are obviously living in a different world then most of us Uber drivers*.


In his head.

If he could really afford it irl he wouldn't be stiffing drivers while ubering around on a $6.99/$2.99 pass.


----------



## uberdavid

I get tips and compliments in my 16 Civic


----------



## WaterTowerTransit

Jaackil said:


> You are spot on. If I am taking someone a couple of blocks no big deal. If it's a longer ride a tip is nice. If I pick you up and have to load your luggage take you to the airport take your luggage out and put it on the curb for you most people with an ounce of common sense should know to tip. If you don't you are getting 2 Stars from me. Oh and if you think you are going to give me 2 Stars in return go right ahead, believe me the 2 Stars I give you is going to have a greater effect on your less than 200 total trips than it will on my 1600 5 star trips.


I'm driving one of those fancy cars and picking up business pax in Princeton NJ to take back to their office in NYC. The waybill often shows a $6 Rider Promotion - and they don't tip. They are selecting XL because the probability is much greater that they will get a fancy vehicle without having to pay for a fancy vehicle. ...and these are investment bankers who never have to pay out of their own pocket. Don't know about Uber in Boston, but down here tips are NOT icing on the cake.


----------



## Mr Jinx

Perrier said:


> Hello dear ubers.
> 
> I've been using uber in New York City for the past year (we always get promo codes and I've had uber pass for two consecutive months) and I wanted to share some free tips for uber drivers in order to get tips from passengers.
> 
> 1) Treat every pax with equal respect.
> This is the most important tip. No matter if you're ubering a pool pax or a black car pax, treat all pax like vip passengers. Look at it this way, you might average two black car trips per hour or ten pool rides. If you treat pool riders with black car pax respect, you'll get more tips because of more pax. Common sense.
> 
> 2) Don't expect money tips.
> This rule is almost as important as the first one. Many pool pax are on tight budgets and can barely afford the ride itself. Sometimes the most these people can do is give you five stars. "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster. "Honest pay for honest work" is a motto that I tell to all my uber drivers.
> 
> 3) Get a good car.
> I always cringe when I get accepted by a camry. these cars are tiny. Its the worst when your camry driver has the audacity to pick up more passengers while doing pool. If you want good tips, get a big car like an escalade or a suburban where pax will have plenty of space and comfort.
> 
> If you guys want more free tips, ill gladly share them.


Wow what insight! Treat people with respect! Lol no shit dumbass! Don't expect! This is how we know you are a Corp hag and not a driver, because none of us expect tips because few riders give them.

The last comment is just plain arrogance. Get a better car! Why the hell would anyone do that and drive uber? I do alright with tips and o drive a 2012 Civic. So blow me.

You know the trick to getting tips? First you need to get the right pax. A talkative one who isn't cheapstake. Next you need to make nice conversation, provide insight in the city and possibly toss in a joke or 2.

Every time I get a tip is usually because the person liked the conversation.

Bigger more expensive car means worse has mileage and higher car payments. Won't outset the supposed higher tips you receive


----------



## Perrier

Mr Jinx said:


> Wow what insight! Treat people with respect! Lol no shit dumbass! Don't expect! This is how we know you are a Corp hag and not a driver, because none of us expect tips because few riders give them.
> 
> The last comment is just plain arrogance. Get a better car! Why the hell would anyone do that and drive uber? I do alright with tips and o drive a 2012 Civic. So blow me.
> 
> You know the trick to getting tips? First you need to get the right pax. A talkative one who isn't cheapstake. Next you need to make nice conversation, provide insight in the city and possibly toss in a joke or 2.
> 
> Every time I get a tip is usually because the person liked the conversation.
> 
> Bigger more expensive car means worse has mileage and higher car payments. Won't outset the supposed higher tips you receive


And this is exactly why you don't get tips. Attitude.


----------



## Mr Jinx

Perrier said:


> And this is exactly why you don't get tips. Attitude.


I get plenty of tips my friend. In my opinion it is all about the conversation you make with them and not messing up the route.


----------



## Perrier

Well its seems like Uber has really become Ughber. Ten of my last rides have been either Toyota Camries or Hyundai Accords and none of the drivers had water or snacks. That's a recipe for 1 star and a report. On the bright side, Uber refunded me 4 of the rides, but it seems that the quality is definitely going downhill and I feel bad for the drivers.


----------



## SaintCl89

Toyota Camry’s and Honda Accords


----------



## Perrier

Mr Jinx said:


> I get plenty of tips my friend. In my opinion it is all about the conversation you make with them and not messing up the route.


Wow, you have to be a real genius to NOT mess up a route...all you have to do it just listen to where the passenger tells you to go. If you think that you deserve a tip for going from point A to point B I highly suggest you reread my rules to make real tips from professional passengers.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Perrier said:


> and I feel bad for the drivers.


Thx. It's been rough.


----------



## upyouruber

Perrier said:


> Well its seems like Uber has really become Ughber. Ten of my last rides have been either Toyota Camries or Hyundai Accords and none of the drivers had water or snacks. That's a recipe for 1 star and a report. On the bright side, Uber refunded me 4 of the rides, but it seems that the quality is definitely going downhill and I feel bad for the drivers.


Who cares? Whatever makes you feel significant. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Norm22

Expecting us to have nicer cars to make you feel more like tipping would be the equivalent of us expecting tips on every ride and being upset every single passenger didn't tip. Just makes you sound like a silver spoon.


----------



## SaintCl89

Not to mention the guy is taking pool all the time so you know he ain’t tipping anyway lol. Just trolling through. Hopefully his next uber comes in the form of a rickshaw.


----------



## steveK2016

Perrier said:


> Well its seems like Uber has really become Ughber. Ten of my last rides have been either Toyota Camries or Hyundai Accords and none of the drivers had water or snacks. That's a recipe for 1 star and a report. On the bright side, Uber refunded me 4 of the rides, but it seems that the quality is definitely going downhill and I feel bad for the drivers.


You feel bad for drivers but expect them to drive a car nicer than a HONDA Accord and pay for snacks and drinks out of pocket, to the point that you not only 1 star and report them to get them fired but you stole money from them by getting a refund for a trip you took.

Got it, you're a garbage human being. That's all you had to say, garbage human being.


----------



## UberBastid

Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## dryverjohn

My experience has been when you bring people food you get tips. When you risk their $life and limb to get them home safely, those tips are minimal and much smaller. I end up with $8 tips on $4-6 food delivery trips where that never happens with pax on a $4-6 fare.


----------



## Clothahump

Perrier said:


> "Have a nice day" from a unemployed mom is better than two dollar bills from a millennial hipster.


No. No, it is not. I appreciate the sentiment, but I am not driving for sentiment.


----------

